# Fuel Leak/Odor?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone had issues with a small fuel leak/odor on the passenger side of the engine? 
I have an allroad with this engine and when I turn the heat on sometimes I get a fuel smell. The other night it was so bad my garage smelled a bit and when I popped the hood I could smell it around the firewall and the air filter box.
I can't find any signs of fuel yet, any suggestions for finding where it's coming from or possibly known leaking points?


----------



## madeintaiwan (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Fuel Leak/Odor? (vr6ninja)*

Hey did you ever sort this out? I'm having a very similar issue with my 02 allroad...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Fuel Leak/Odor? (madeintaiwan)*

Fuel Injector O-Rings can shrink enough in really cold weather to cause raw fuel smell from under hood.
If it is happening in warm weather and if fuel rails have been removed and installed, possible worn / torn Injector O-Ring.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Fuel Leak/Odor? (GLS-S4)*

I had given up on the problem since it had gone away, until Tuesday night now my car has been towed to my garage by AAA, helped our family twice over the last week.
Anyways the fuel smell showed up again and this time it got so bad I had to roll the windows down. When I pulled over, luckily my destination was two blocks away, I opened the hood to find fuel evaporating. I pulled off the cover next to the air box and found the High Pressure Fuel line soaked. I haven't found the leak it self but it appears to be coming from where the rubber part meets up with the metal fitting that threads into the fuel rail. 
I ordered a high pressure fuel line and it should be in tomorrow. I'll keep you posted on the latest progress, I hope to have it installed tomorrow night/Saturday morning.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Fuel Leak/Odor? (vr6ninja)*

Well I replaced the hose with success, the heating/cooling vents haven't blown air smelling that good for months. I wish I had figured it out earlier, anyways it's pretty basic to replace, and it looks like they changed the hose material a bit. 
For install I started the car with the fuel pump fuse pulled to reduce the pressure and then put a wad of paper towels under the hose before unscrewing it. The other end of the hose attaches to a metal line behind the intake box so I then took the air box top and filter off for more room. I removed the original clamp and replaced the clamp with one of the screw types just for safe measure. When I went to put the fuse back in the box my slight OCD kicked in and I had to turn all the fuses so the numbers were right side up.








The thing has been running great since, also seems like the car is idling better and consistent with throttle response. I might be crazy but I suspect part of that is due to the hose being completely sealed up and maybe the old one was letting air in.


----------

